

Programming Sucks (2014) - davidgerard
http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks

======
VeejayRampay
Certain aspects of programming of the surrounding culture is indeed extremely
strange. And I feel that we've reached a certain numbness in our acceptance of
certain things that should rile us up. Gary Bernhardt puts it quite eloquently
day after day on Twitter with real-world examples, it's pretty depressing
actually.

~~~
davidgerard
This Twitter?
[https://twitter.com/garybernhardt](https://twitter.com/garybernhardt)

------
kazinator
_" Is that called arrayReverse?"

"s/camel/_/"

"Cool thanks."_

This is perfectly clear and obviously means replace the camel-case convention
by underscore separation (probably all lower case) and you got the right
function name.

------
humbleMouse
Great read, spot on.

